# only time i can see jeremiahs face



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

there are only a few times where i can actually see jeremiahs face without his visor covering it and one is when he is sleeping so thought i'd share a pic of him


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, what a cutie pie! 

How old is Jeremiah? He looks so little!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

he is 7 months old last week and 426 grams when i weighed him this morning which is exactly the same as my 5 month old lol. he was malnurished when i got him, but has been slowly gaining and actually looks somewhat healthy now and all his ribs are no longer as visable which is great.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

well with such an adorable face maybe he figures moderation is best ? lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

WOW! He's bigger than my Mildred! Maybe it's just the angle of the picture that makes him look so small lol. It's wonderful that he is putting weight on.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol hissy that definitely sounds like his personality. i wish his moderation would be a little more though cuz he really does have such a cute face. hanhan the only reason he weighs that much is cuz he is a long hedgie so he does look tiny. when you see him unballed you can tell for his size he's still a little under weight.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, what a sweet picture. That's adorable! I love li'l sleeping hedgies.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww <3
Delia used to sleep like that. I think she caught on that I was watching her though, and now she always makes sure I can't see her face when she sleeps :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ha ha it's funny how onry they can be


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a precious face!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He looks so cozy and comfortable, he's a handsome hedgie


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Awww, that a sweet face. Too bad he doesn't show it off more often. :lol:


----------

